# Fecal picture



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everybody,
I ran a fecal today on my azureus tank. I found one egg. It appears to me to be a typical strongylid egg, most probably Strongyloides or Ancyclostoma, based on my dog/cat/snake parasite knowledge. However, I don't have pictures of amphibian parasite eggs, nor do I know which species of parasites are most common. Anyone have any other ideas?
Egg Picture at 1000x. (The gallery is still down here, but I'll post it locally once it's back up.)

Thanks in advance.
Ryan


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

You're trying to link a web page as a jpg. Try it this way.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks! That's much better.


----------

